# whey



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows if Ricotta Whey retains it's healthful benefits? being put thru high temperatures, I'm thinking it is destroyed. I've saved bags of low temp Whey and Ricotta Whey. Wondering about applications to each. Thanks ~Chris


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Nobody uses whey!?


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I use the whey quite often to make ricotta...but I'm not sure to which healthful benefits you are referring? Which may be why no one else is answering - they don't know, either?


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

I mean, I've heard of healthful benefits of using whey (for smoothies ect..) from cheesemaking...as in bringing the temp to 86* in the process... 

However; in the ricotta making, we bring the temp way up to 200*... I'm thinking the whey leftover from making the ricotta might have those healthful bacteria's cooked out, rendering it useless right? That's my question

I've been making ricotta from the whey leftover from making feta but, I'll skip making ricotta if it render's it's whey useless (other than flavor in bread's) 

I'm actually asking this question for a friend, I didn't know the answer, but can assume ricottas temperature requirement destroys the whey's good healthful benefit's.

Does that makes since?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It still has nutrients in it, but not bacteria.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

when the whey temp is over 120 it kill the good bacteria so you whey from ricotta is no good for much but you can feed it to your dogs or other animals


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, thanks that does make sense, I've used ricotta whey for baking, breads pizza dough soup ect... when I knew I'd be cooking with it, mainly for flavor. My friend was asking and I didn't know exactly what to tell her for sure, other than my thoughts about it.

I'd hate not making the ricotta in order to save the other "healthier" whey, I guess there's a trade off...

What types of recipes do you use the good bacteria whey in?


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I loved making ricotta at they'd of a weeks worth of cheese making. However I don't think there is any way to use the whey and keep the probiotics in it unless you plan on drinking it fresh. Also any cheese recipe that requires a high initial heating will kill any probiotics. If you heat the raw milk to only around 100 the whey should still have probiotics. However if you keep it for baking with, when you bake it will kill the bacteria. To be honst most of the fresh low temp cheese whey I would not make ricotta with I would use to inoculate lactofermentwtion vegetables. Typically a couple of table spoons fresh whey with sea salt a quart of water and a bunch of chopped up veggies. Nourishing Trwditions by Sally Fallom has some awesome uses for fresh whey listd. Or at the absolute worst I would chug a quart of it after a workout...but I don't think too many folks on ht are in the weight lifting crowd.


----------

